# does anyone else just use common names.



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

I know a few scientific ones off the top of my head but serisouly how can you guys remember all these scientific names lol, 
I just can't keep up! :lol2:

anyone else just prefer using common names like chilean roses, whiteknees, zebras and costa rican tiger rumps ? just curiouse if its just me :blush:


----------



## Blurboy (Feb 9, 2007)

It's something you learn and pick up but to my kids all my spiders have names like Incy Wincy (yeah I know) but when I'm posting on here I always use the Latin names. I kept Rift Lake cichlids many years ago and they basically have all Latin names and no normal names. So I just learned how to pronounce them and looked a proper expert when asking in the shops etc. I also then worked in the trade and so it was a great help there in fact.


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

Many people find it hard to learn the scientific names at first, but you will find over time they do become a lot more easier. Also its beneficial to learn them as there is a vast looseness in the use of common names which more often than not leads to problems.

Toby (Hedgewitch) did an excellent write up on the use of scientific names *here.* Certainly worth a read for the reason that most people use the scientific names.


----------



## Brandan Smith (Nov 17, 2010)

i hate common names lol i dont know some of my ts common names at all but i now there latin names


----------



## snowgoose (May 5, 2009)

I had a very interesting thread about this such topic a while back 

Might be worth a read 

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/spiders-inverts/658746-scientific-latin-names-beginners.html


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

Just try to learn one a week and before the end of the year you'd be surprised at how much they sink in.


----------



## BenjaminBoaz (Jan 6, 2006)

Start with names of the animals you keep and learn them first. Then learn the ones your want to keep. Over time you'll pick up other names, it can take a while though. If your interested in one type of animal it's easer than many species.
I started with frogs and wasn't interested in anything else. Then I started keeping chameleons, then lizards, spiders, sticks, roaches, snakes...... If someone says a name you haven't heard just ask, you'll pick it up. Just takes time, maybe a life time! :2thumb:


----------



## geckodelta (Dec 11, 2008)

in time you will learn the scientific name's, it's much easier than using common names :no1:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

Blurboy said:


> It's something you learn and pick up but to my kids all my spiders have names like Incy Wincy (yeah I know) but when I'm posting on here I always use the Latin names. I kept Rift Lake cichlids many years ago and they basically have all Latin names and no normal names. So I just learned how to pronounce them and looked a proper expert when asking in the shops etc. I also then worked in the trade and so it was a great help there in fact.


Incy Wincy psml that is a excellent name and yeah, I used to work in a rep shop that sold t,s he used the common names, and the scientific ones but I never worked on that part of it unfortunately 


mcluskyisms said:


> Many people find it hard to learn the scientific names at first, but you will find over time they do become a lot more easier. Also its beneficial to learn them as there is a vast looseness in the use of common names which more often than not leads to problems.
> 
> Toby (Hedgewitch) did an excellent write up on the use of scientific names *here.* Certainly worth a read for the reason that most people use the scientific names.


ah thanks will take a look 


Shandy said:


> i hate common names lol i dont know some of my ts common names at all but i now there latin names


lol well I suppose it is a good thing really?


snowgoose said:


> I had a very interesting thread about this such topic a while back
> 
> Might be worth a read
> 
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/spiders-inverts/658746-scientific-latin-names-beginners.html


again will take a read  thankyou:2thumb:


GRB said:


> Just try to learn one a week and before the end of the year you'd be surprised at how much they sink in.


Yeah may do that lol good advice:no1:



animalstorey said:


> Start with names of the animals you keep and learn them first. Then learn the ones your want to keep. Over time you'll pick up other names, it can take a while though. If your interested in one type of animal it's easer than many species.
> I started with frogs and wasn't interested in anything else. Then I started keeping chameleons, then lizards, spiders, sticks, roaches, snakes...... If someone says a name you haven't heard just ask, you'll pick it up. Just takes time, maybe a life time! :2thumb:


again thankyou for the advice lol I should know these things kept t's for years but heck it is now beginning to annoy me when you look in the classifieds then have to google what everything is lmao.


geckodelta said:


> in time you will learn the scientific name's, it's much easier than using common names :no1:


yeah hopefully,

thanks for all the advice and tips guys, will take a look at the links that you dug up for me  

:no1:

Dixon


----------



## BenjaminBoaz (Jan 6, 2006)

Learning the first part of the names first Ie phelsuma (day gecko) brachypelma (red knee family) uroplatus (leaf tail gecko family) phyllium (leaf insects) you don't have to worry too much though many people do use common names, Leopard geckos are leopard geckos and crested geckos are cresties people don't mind.


----------



## Nick Masson (Nov 8, 2010)

Love using the latin names but i use a bit of both to be honest. The reason being quicker typing (lazy ass!) Much easier to type Sing Blue than 'Lampropelma violaceopes', plus its unlikely that anyone with basic T knowledge will confuse the Singapore Blue name with anything else. When it comes to ordering online or speaking about the lesser known species though its wise to use the latin names as so many of common names overlap & you quickly realise that so many people have different names for the same species! Nightmare!

Ohhhh....quite partial to the odd abbreviation aswell. GBB/OBT etc....again, pure laziness!


----------



## Paul c 1 (Sep 30, 2009)

'Scientific names' all the way.... using them can eliminate so many problems that can be associated with 'common names'

N.B. officially they are not 'Latin names' as such they should be referred to as the 'scientific name' 
-P


----------



## ChrisNE (Jul 13, 2008)

Blurboy said:


> It's something you learn and pick up but to my kids all my spiders have names like Incy Wincy (yeah I know) but when I'm posting on here I always use the Latin names. I kept Rift Lake cichlids many years ago and they basically have all Latin names and no normal names. So I just learned how to pronounce them and looked a proper expert when asking in the shops etc. I also then worked in the trade and so it was a great help there in fact.


Its more the pronunciation of some I struggle with and look a right spoon when I say it totally wrong. So how did you learn pronunciation?


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

If I can't be bothered to look up the scientific name I do, as long as people will know what I'm talking about e.g curly haired. I know what the scientific name is, I just can't spell it. :blush:


----------



## Brandan Smith (Nov 17, 2010)

Paul c 1 said:


> 'Scientific names' all the way.... using them can eliminate so many problems that can be associated with 'common names'
> 
> N.B. officially they are not 'Latin names' as such they should be referred to as the 'scientific name'
> -P


 i didnt have time to write scientific as was nipping out didnt relize someone who pick up on it and try to make themselfs look dogs :censor:


----------



## becky89 (Nov 24, 2009)

ChrisNE said:


> Its more the pronunciation of some I struggle with and look a right spoon when I say it totally wrong. So how did you learn pronunciation?


That gets me too.. Know and can spell a fair few of them now, but can't say them lol.


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

Shandy said:


> i didnt have time to write scientific as was nipping out didnt relize someone who pick up on it and try to make themselfs look dogs :censor:


I think he was just trying to make sure you got the right terminology. I didn't know it was scientific and not latin until someone picked up on it, then told me.


----------



## Brandan Smith (Nov 17, 2010)

good


----------



## snowgoose (May 5, 2009)

ChrisNE said:


> Its more the pronunciation of some I struggle with and look a right spoon when I say it totally wrong. So how did you learn pronunciation?


Quite simple to answer this one 

You do a little reading of articles such as;

A Key to the Pronunciation and Meaning of Scientific Names of Popular Species Part I: Pronunciation

A Key to the Pronunciation and Meaning of Scientific Names of Popular Species Part II: Meaning

:2thumb:


----------



## Paul c 1 (Sep 30, 2009)

Shandy said:


> i didnt have time to write scientific as was nipping out didnt relize someone who pick up on it and try to make themselfs look dogs :censor:


I'm sorry but if your that offended by someone politey correcting the terminology of something that's hobby related then you need to have a word with yourself my friend..... people who know me on here know that I'm not the type to belittle and show people up.... it was an observation that I thought may help other users that's all..... you seem a very sensitive soul.
-P


----------



## Brandan Smith (Nov 17, 2010)

you trying to be little me now i see if it makes you feel a bigman carry on ill be on laughing at end of it not you


----------



## Brandan Smith (Nov 17, 2010)

i was just stating i was rushing and just making sure you new that i hadnt put it purposely just because i was in a rush


----------



## ChrisNE (Jul 13, 2008)

becky89 said:


> That gets me too.. Know and can spell a fair few of them now, but can't say them lol.


Aye I know alot....but then I go and ask Lee from TSS about a bunch of N.Chromatus and he's like 'don't ya mean N.Chromatus' and the feeling like a spoon begins. haha (I'm assuming its pronounced Chrome -artus??) And there are some with common names that are just as bad!

Lampropelma ******imum - Sangihe Island Black

Now that could be: 

Lamp-ro-pelma ******-i-mum / Shang-Hiiiiiiii 
Lamp-ro-pelma Nigg-eri-mum / Sangy-Heeee

Nightmare!

EDIT:



snowgoose said:


> Quite simple to answer this one
> 
> You do a little reading of articles such as;
> 
> ...


Legend!


----------



## Brandan Smith (Nov 17, 2010)

anyone use the species list where it actulay says the *scienctific* names ?? i posted a link to it ages ago pretty good way of learning them


----------



## BenjaminBoaz (Jan 6, 2006)

Paul c 1 said:


> 'Scientific names' all the way.... using them can eliminate so many problems that can be associated with 'common names'
> 
> N.B. officially they are not 'Latin names' as such they should be referred to as the 'scientific name'
> -P


Quite right just Latin and Greek were used to start it. We just being lazy instead of typing scientific.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

Thankyou all so much for the help, links, and pms offering me advice, I will definately take a look already having took a look at the two on the first page.
all really helpful  : victory:


----------



## ChrisNE (Jul 13, 2008)

Actually goose I take back that Legend. I wish i'd never seen it. I've been pronouncing pokie wrong all this time! haha This could take a long time!


----------



## Oderus (Nov 24, 2009)

Sooner or later the race relations board will come down hard on the extra "g" many online sources keep adding to _L. nigerrimum_ :gasp:

Sorry could not resist.


----------



## empirecook (Sep 1, 2009)

People who can remember common names but not scientific?


Selective memory/laziness comes to mind.


----------



## ChrisNE (Jul 13, 2008)

Oderus said:


> Sooner or later the race relations board will come down hard on the extra "g" many online sources keep adding to _L. nigerrimum_ :gasp:
> 
> Sorry could not resist.


Haha I'm glad I deleted the bit after 'I know alot' that said 'and can spell alot'....Would have looked a right prat. :whistling2:


----------



## Nick Masson (Nov 8, 2010)

Oderus said:


> Sooner or later the race relations board will come down hard on the extra "g" many online sources keep adding to _L. nigerrimum_ :gasp:
> 
> Sorry could not resist.


Hahahahaha


----------



## BenjaminBoaz (Jan 6, 2006)

Best way and quickest is to read and get use to the look of the word even if it's only the first part. The more you look the more you remember. Go to websites and look at what's being sold they should have English next to the scientific names. Soon youll recognise a mixture of inverts, reptiles and amphibians, these will be what lot of people will know and keep'and being sold in local shops. To hear the names visit the shops or your local ones. Ask the owner what the name is for the gecko, snake, spider you like. Reconise the sound and learn. Go to as many shows as possible. So many people who can help. Your hear and see loads. The more shows you go to the quicker you learn. In 18yrs of going to IHS shows and tones of other reptiles and invert shows and I still don't know the half of it. And then trying to keep up with morphs is becoming a degree prospect. (u heard that here first) lol! 
If your into corns or crests, beardies, milks, kings, gtp, BCI,bcc, hognose, other geckos and lizards............shit! 
The more u commit the better you get. 
Clubs are also good.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

empirecook said:


> People who can remember common names but not scientific?
> 
> 
> Selective memory/laziness comes to mind.


ermmmm so that must mean I am lazy because I don't speak latin does the same rule apply to me not understanding French or German (actually I lie there but you get the picture, it is not lazy or having selctive memory it is simply trying to learn and having difficulty:whistling2:


----------



## Harbinger (Dec 20, 2008)

Scientific names are way easier to remember than common names, common names are stupid, constantly changing and interchanngable with 20 different species.


----------



## empirecook (Sep 1, 2009)

Salazare Slytherin said:


> ermmmm so that must mean I am lazy because I don't speak latin does the same rule apply to me not understanding French or German (actually I lie there but you get the picture, it is not lazy or having selctive memory it is simply trying to learn and having difficulty:whistling2:


If you have the brain capacity to remember common names (and the capacity to remember french and German) and keep up with them, then its not hard to remember even the basic scientific of names.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

empirecook said:


> If you have the brain capacity to remember common names (and the capacity to remember french and German) and keep up with them, then its not hard to remember even the basic scientific of names.


in your opinion and I was on about German, maybey I do but have you ever thought that people like me are too frightned to post these sorts of questions for that very sort of reply, what a load of help that post was! 

if you have nothing helpful to offer please don't reply to my thread.


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

Sometimes it is easier though to use common names, e.g GBB. :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## guruphil (Oct 16, 2010)

ChrisNE said:


> Actually goose I take back that Legend. I wish i'd never seen it. I've been pronouncing pokie wrong all this time! haha This could take a long time!


I've read that "Poecilotheria" is partially derived from the Greek "Poikilos" meaning "Spotted".

Therefore, that article would actually be wrong and based on incorrect assumptions... It'd not be pee-suh... More like Poh-ee-kilo...

I'm no classical languages major though...


----------



## BenjaminBoaz (Jan 6, 2006)

If it's hard just learning the names, knowing what they mean is another story! 
Some get their name from the finder or person he names the new species after. Maybe for it's looks or sounds, or colour, etc etc.. 
:bash: ouch!


----------



## BenjaminBoaz (Jan 6, 2006)

guruphil said:


> I've read that "Poecilotheria" is partially derived from the Greek "Poikilos" meaning "Spotted".
> 
> Therefore, that article would actually be wrong and based on incorrect assumptions... It'd not be pee-suh... More like Poh-ee-kilo...
> 
> I'm no classical languages major though...


Easy!!! We all call them POKIES... pokie formosa please mate.


----------



## ChrisNE (Jul 13, 2008)

empirecook said:


> If you have the brain capacity to remember common names (and the capacity to remember french and German) and keep up with them, then its not hard to remember even the basic scientific of names.


You think people who don't know the scientific names of species are lazy and think its easy?? We're obviously not all a genious like you. But if being a genious makes you such a birk I'd rather carry on calling it a Chile Rose. :bash:



guruphil said:


> I've read that "Poecilotheria" is partially derived from the Greek "Poikilos" meaning "Spotted".
> 
> Therefore, that article would actually be wrong and based on incorrect assumptions... It'd not be pee-suh... More like Poh-ee-kilo...
> 
> I'm no classical languages major though...


Thanks for making this easier...haha now i'm so lost, I'll never find me way out.


----------



## empirecook (Sep 1, 2009)

ChrisNE said:


> You think people who don't know the scientific names of species are lazy and think its easy?? We're obviously not all a genious like you. But if being a genious makes you such a birk I'd rather carry on calling it a Chile Rose. :bash:


I didn't say its easy, but then again. How hard is it to remember that something so simple like a red knee = b.smithi? 

or chile rose = G.rosea. 

But then chile rose could also get mixed with G.porteri (which was a former colour form of G.rosea).


----------



## guruphil (Oct 16, 2010)

ChrisNE said:


> You think people who don't know the scientific names of species are lazy and think its easy?? We're obviously not all a genious like you. But if being a genious makes you such a birk I'd rather carry on calling it a Chile Rose. :bash:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for making this easier...haha now i'm so lost, I'll never find me way out.


Just call it a Pokey  I tend to stick by the 'poikilos' theory these days and say 'poh kee low theer eyah' the tricky one is hanumavilasumica, and even Andy Smith has issues with that one from what I hear.


----------



## BenjaminBoaz (Jan 6, 2006)

guruphil said:


> Just call it a Pokey  I tend to stick by the 'poikilos' theory these days and say 'poh kee low theer eyah' the tricky one is hanumavilasumica, and even Andy Smith has issues with that one from what I hear.


It's not pronounced like that though.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

animalstorey said:


> It's not pronounced like that though.


how then ? not having ago lol I am interested :2thumb:


----------



## BenjaminBoaz (Jan 6, 2006)

Im no good at writing things how they should be said, and if you look it up theirs a dozen different ways it's written to try and help. Lol. The best one I like is:


Poecilotheria is pronounced - Dow - nt - fa - kwith - mee


"


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

animalstorey said:


> Im no good at writing things how they should be said, and if you look it up theirs a dozen different ways it's written to try and help. Lol. The best one I like is:
> 
> 
> Poecilotheria is pronounced - Dow - nt - fa - kwith - mee
> ...


psml :lol2::no1: seriously though?


----------



## Nick Masson (Nov 8, 2010)

Poke - lo - theria? Works for me!


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

I found the easiest way was to dismiss common names completely and just learn the scientific names. Why confuse yourself with more names?? I know the basic common names but most are a complete unknown for me.


----------



## BenjaminBoaz (Jan 6, 2006)

As i said learn from price lists that way you get to see the common and scientific names at the same time.


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

animalstorey said:


> As u said learn from price lists that way you get to see the common and scientific names at the same time.


And learn how to use paypal lol


----------



## ChrisNE (Jul 13, 2008)

Salazare Slytherin said:


> psml :lol2::no1: seriously though?


If you go off the document goose linked to this thread then its...

pee-suh-luh-THI-ree-uh

I quite like it like that. It also fits when used with the key in the same document and then compared to the pronunciation of other species. Still alot of species not on the list. It doesn't even have Grammostola.

Also, whats with Singapore Blues? I loved how wrong i've been pronouncing the scientific name and am determined to get it right.

laam-pruh-PEL-muh (the easy bit) vee-o-luh-see-Ah-puh-deez (the hard part)

I thought it sounded cool and I'd been missing out the D altogether. But thats when I realised there are two spellings all over the internet. So which is right? Will it be the above or would it be more like:

vee-o-luh-see-Ah-peez. I think it sounds more right the other way?


----------



## guruphil (Oct 16, 2010)

animalstorey said:


> It's not pronounced like that though.


Bollards, you're right. I've just looked at the Greek pronunciation, "oi" is a short ee. That "K" still stands though! 

"Pea killer theory ah" it is then for me.


----------



## pacman_addict (Jan 25, 2011)

it depends. if im talking to someone who's not clued up on t's id normally use commons. but if its to another spider lover its definately latin. i think it depends on what context your using them in


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

thanks for everyones input: victory:


----------



## The Lone Gunman (Oct 14, 2009)

This issue always makes me smile. Personally, I reckon there is a good deal of snobbery attached to it.

Unless you are a breeder or a trader, I don't think it matters a jot what name you use for your tarantulas - common or scientific. I believe it only really becomes an issue when you are talking about or dealing with any of the less-common or more obscure species.

I tend to use the common names far more often than the scientific equivalents, particularly when I'm talking to anyone who doesn't keep tarantulas themselves. That's because I find them far more descriptive and easier to pronounce (I am, after all, an English speaker and so are the people I'm talking to).

If someone were to ask me what kind of tarantula species I would recommend for a beginner, I wouldn't dream of saying Grammostola rosea, Aphonopelma chalcodes, Brachypelma smithi, Grammostola pulchra, Brachypelma albopilosum, etc. I reckon I'd sound like a pretentious prick if I did. I'd tell them spiders like Chilean Roses, Desert Blondes, Mexican Red Knees, Brazilian Blacks, Curly Hairs, etc, are good starter species.

Something that makes me laugh about those who insist on using scientific names only (and who get a bit holier-than-thou about the subject on forums such as this) is that they often tend to use hobbyist abbreviations themselves like Grammies, Pokies, Avics, etc. In reality, those are just common names too!


----------



## Megan. (Mar 11, 2009)

Thiking about it, I generally refer to them as the second name in their latin name .. i.e grammostola pulchra.. I refer to as pulchra..


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

I find it funny how people who use scientific names are somehow seen as being snobby.

I just prefer to use the correct name for things, especially when one set of names can refer to many things whilst other doesn't. Doesn't mean I don't use common names now and again, but I prefer scienfic names. Generally, it depends on audience. 

Might as well call the spade a spade than call it a "bladed handley thing for digging" most of the time however. Considering people here are supposed to be enthusiasts I'm always amazed at how reluctant people are to learn a teensy bit jargon specific to their hobby.


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

This is all reminding me of Bob Fossil off the Boosh now...

"the grey leg-face man"
_
Loxodonta africana _= African Bush Elephant.


----------



## Brandan Smith (Nov 17, 2010)

GRB said:


> I find it funny how people who use scientific names are somehow seen as being snobby.
> 
> I just prefer to use the correct name for things, especially when one set of names can refer to many things whilst other doesn't. Doesn't mean I don't use common names now and again, but I prefer scienfic names. Generally, it depends on audience.
> 
> Might as well call the spade a spade than call it a "bladed handley thing for digging" most of the time however. Considering people here are supposed to be enthusiasts I'm always amazed at how reluctant people are to learn a teensy bit jargon specific to their hobby.


 
hehe cant belive it lol but i agree totally and theres nothing snobby about using the correct names for things im as common as muck but i use scientific names :/ so bit on an invaild point there


----------



## The Lone Gunman (Oct 14, 2009)

GRB said:


> I just prefer to use the correct name for things......


:lol2:

Correct?!?

So scientific names are correct but common names aren't? So who dictates what is correct and what isn't?

Tell me, do you refer to a dog as a _Canis lupis familiaris_? A goldfish as _Carassius auratus auratus_? A rabbit _Oryctolagus cuniculus_? Etc etc.


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

Shandy said:


> hehe cant belive it lol but i agree totally and theres nothing snobby about using the correct names for things im as common as muck but i use scientific names :/ so bit on an invaild point there


I do get what it meant by the snobby comment, I mean just look at your reply. Not everyone is and just because someone uses a scientific name doesn't make them snobby, but it's just these replies that makes me think 'snobby' .

It's not just you, there's many many replies on this topic that make me think the same thing, and everyone is different. I'm just lazy and would rather say GBB than Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens. (I had to google that, it's just added effort)


----------



## Brandan Smith (Nov 17, 2010)

if im interested in either of them i would but since im not interested no i think if you keep tarantulas you should mate the effort to learn the names its not that hard and theres plenty of useful websites ect i put it down to lazyness myself


----------



## Brandan Smith (Nov 17, 2010)

so im snobby because i put the effort in its stupid maybe its just i have more interest in tarantulas in general than you ?


----------



## BenjaminBoaz (Jan 6, 2006)

Shops have to know what they are ordering in from other countries and common names just aren't good to use as common names are different from country to country. Therefore it's required for them to know the scientific names. It's also important for buyers to some degree so they know they are buying the correct animal. The mire you get interested the mire you will learn the names.


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

Shandy said:


> so im snobby because i put the effort in its stupid maybe its just i have more in tarantulas in general than you ?


Why are you getting so defensive? Who cares how many you have, it's not a competition who can have the most... It also doesn't make someone a better keeper just because they have more, all about individuals. I put effort in, I learnt a fair few common names in the short time I've been keeping, I just can't spell them, so if I know that someone will be aware of what I'm talking about, or it's irrelevant what species I will use a common name.


----------



## Brandan Smith (Nov 17, 2010)

its like going into a shop and saying can i have a pink toe or a bird eatter ect


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

But for some species the common name is less well known or not even specific to that T.

For instance Chilobrachys andersoni I have seen labelled as Malaysian Mahogany, Burmese Mustard and Asian Mustard. To confuse things further I have also seen the label Burmese Mustard applied to Chilobrachys guangienxis, which is sometimes called Chinese birdeater, which name in its turn is applied to other T's from that region of the world.

It's not snobby, it just enables interested folks to be more specific when talking about their hobby/breeding project/spiderlings for sale.


----------



## The Lone Gunman (Oct 14, 2009)

Shandy said:


> if im interested in either of them i would but since im not interested no i think if you keep tarantulas you should mate the effort to learn the names its not that hard and theres plenty of useful websites ect i put it down to lazyness myself


I've been keeping tarantulas for more than a decade (12 years I think it is). I've learnt many of the scientific names - it's a necessity in some case as there are no trade names - but I prefer to use the common names as a rule. 

So what's the scientific name for tarantula? Why don't you use that? Too lazy? :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Brandan Smith (Nov 17, 2010)

haha proves how snobby i am i could evnen put what i wanted to put dwn on paper haha re read it LOVE !


----------



## Brandan Smith (Nov 17, 2010)

you just bin stupid now you no what i ment cant stand people trying to take the **** out of me love to see you actulay stand up to me in real life and try it


----------



## Brandan Smith (Nov 17, 2010)

ok example i have a birdeatter how do i look after it what advice would you give me?


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

As a retailer I have to say we very frequently get spiders in that are completely incorrect common names, or the same spider listed with a different name every week. In the last year I've probably seen about 5 different labelled names for the exact same species of grammostola rosea. I've had serious problems identifying tarantulas from customers who want to sell them to us but either never had, or have forgotten, the latin name.

I don't think it's snobbery to use a scientific name, it's using a name that guarantees that all breeders, dealers, wholesalers, all language speakers, will understand and avoids a great deal of confusion.

If you've just got one pet then it probably doesn't matter, if you ever intended to breed or sell or ask for advice on a species, it's really going to avoid confusion to just make sure you either learn, or just have written down, the scientific name somewhere.

Every single customer who's ever come to me and asked for a specific order I always ask them if they can confirm the latin name for me before I order it - the last thing I want is to end up getting stuck with the wrong species.


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

garlicpickle said:


> But for some species the common name is less well known or not even specific to that T.
> 
> For instance Chilobrachys andersoni I have seen labelled as Malaysian Mahogany, Burmese Mustard and Asian Mustard. To confuse things further I have also seen the label Burmese Mustard applied to Chilobrachys guangienxis, which is sometimes called Chinese birdeater, which name in its turn is applied to other T's from that region of the world.
> 
> It's not snobby, it just enables interested folks to be more specific when talking about their hobby/breeding project/spiderlings for sale.


^That^

: victory:


----------



## Brandan Smith (Nov 17, 2010)

i agree with all of the above and now im leaving this thread before i get myself in trouble lol


----------



## The Lone Gunman (Oct 14, 2009)

garlicpickle said:


> It's not snobby, it just enables interested folks to be more specific when talking about their hobby/breeding project/spiderlings for sale.


The type of snobbery I was referring to was perfectly illustrated in GRB's reply when he said: "I just prefer to use the *correct *name for things....."

The accusation that people are somehow lazy because they prefer to use common names as opposed to scientific names is also an example of snobbery in my opinion.

We are talking about pet spiders here, not chemical compounds. The vast majority of us who keep these things are hobbyists, not scientists.


----------



## The Lone Gunman (Oct 14, 2009)

Shandy said:


> you just bin stupid now you no what i ment cant stand people trying to take the **** out of me love to see you actulay stand up to me in real life and try it


Is that directed at me?


----------



## Brandan Smith (Nov 17, 2010)

yes it was


----------



## The Lone Gunman (Oct 14, 2009)

Athravan said:


> I don't think it's snobbery to use a scientific name.....


Neither do I.


----------



## The Lone Gunman (Oct 14, 2009)

Shandy said:


> yes it was


:lol2:

What a clown.


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

Shandy said:


> yes it was





The Lone Gunman said:


> :lol2:
> 
> What a ****ing clown.


Doooods....

Chill out, tis but the internet.

:grouphug:


----------



## Bexzini (Oct 21, 2010)

Ahhh well done guys, another potentially good thread ruined....


----------



## Brandan Smith (Nov 17, 2010)

yawn get yasen banned for language say wa u want but the fact is if you wa been a funny get in person id put ya jaw in ya pocket obvs im never gunna see you thats y u acting all brave but maybe one day i might do so send me a pic of you and if i do ill pul you up and we can sort it out that way


----------



## Brandan Smith (Nov 17, 2010)

ruined by someone whos either too retarded and jelous or someone who just wants to start a little war


----------



## Bexzini (Oct 21, 2010)

Shandy said:


> yawn get yasen banned for language say wa u want but the fact is if you wa been a funny get in person id put ya jaw in ya pocket obvs im never gunna see you thats y u acting all brave but maybe one day i might do so send me a pic of you and if i do ill pul you up and we can sort it out that way


OMG why post things like this!!! I was chatting to someone earlier about how good this forum has the potential to be but when people start mouthing off like this it just ruins it for everyone. Please, dont post things like this.


----------



## Brandan Smith (Nov 17, 2010)

ive not used bad languge or anything whats against the rules hes the one swearing ect i offered to leave the thread and leave it be


----------



## snowgoose (May 5, 2009)

Right, before this thread gets locked and goes to the graveyard.

Scientific Names are needed.

If you have a birdeater, what the hell is that? It might not even be a tarantula.

Scientific names can also tell alot of things to you if you know what they mean, which is explained in Toby's thread which is linked to somewhere in here so I'm not going to say it again.

Also, those of you who who can't abide using scientific names will now be known as John 

Why John? Simply take a read of this PDF

http://www.atshq.org/articles/stanholycow.pdf


----------



## Bexzini (Oct 21, 2010)

Shandy said:


> ive not used bad languge or anything whats against the rules hes the one swearing ect i offered to leave the thread and leave it be


Lol yes i know you havent used bad language and of course thats good, but at the same time you are being really intimidating and saying send you a picture of himself so you can have a fight? Thats not in the spirit of reptile forums! 

I can see both sides of the argument. I think in some cases it is good to use the scientific terminology, but come on, when I say Brazilian Black or Cobalt Blue you all know what I'm talking about. But yes just saying Bird- Eater is no good because it could mean loads of things. Shandy, can you see both sides of the argument?


----------



## Bexzini (Oct 21, 2010)

snowgoose said:


> Right, before this thread gets locked and goes to the graveyard.
> 
> Scientific Names are needed.
> 
> ...


Can you see that in some circumstances people might wish to use common names? When we are all talking about spiders we all know what we mean most of the time after all.


----------



## Bexzini (Oct 21, 2010)

Salazare Slytherin said:


> I know a few scientific ones off the top of my head but serisouly how can you guys remember all these scientific names lol,
> I just can't keep up! :lol2:
> 
> anyone else just prefer using common names like chilean roses, whiteknees, zebras and costa rican tiger rumps ? just curiouse if its just me :blush:


Dont worry hun me and you can still call our babies white knees XD


----------



## Brandan Smith (Nov 17, 2010)

i never said i couldnt i odnt disagree with common names i just perfer using scientific  im easy me just dont like been labled as something im not


----------



## Bexzini (Oct 21, 2010)

Shandy said:


> i never said i couldnt i odnt disagree with common names i just perfer using scientific  im easy me just dont like been labled as something im not


Fair enough. I just didnt want this turning into a massive brawl with people going aww come on mate lets have a fight and settle this lol, I can see both sides I dont know ALL the scientific names myself but at the same time i really enjoy learning new ones if that makes sense?


----------



## Brandan Smith (Nov 17, 2010)

im refering more to the term birdeater,tarantula,spider,black spider lol stuff that could be more than one species of tarantula say i have no problem is some says to me do you have a "Martinique Pinktoe" i get the rough idea what they mean


----------



## snowgoose (May 5, 2009)

Bexzini said:


> Can you see that in some circumstances people might wish to use common names? When we are all talking about spiders we all know what we mean most of the time after all.


they may wish to, but me personally don't take any notice of common names.

White knee I only know because I am in the hobby, but to be honest it could be anything ( a black horse with white knees)

Now if you said A.geniculata I would know what it is.

This would also give new comers to the hobby a chance to get things right and get some knowledge out of it.

It's much easier to find information about something if you know what you are looking for.


----------



## Brandan Smith (Nov 17, 2010)

*fight* who said anything about a fight id of given him a good talking too thats all im not a violent man  lol


----------



## Pincer (Dec 2, 2010)

Short answer no I do not use common names at all


----------



## The Lone Gunman (Oct 14, 2009)

Shandy said:


> yawn get yasen banned for language say wa u want but the fact is if you wa been a funny get in person id put ya jaw in ya pocket obvs im never gunna see you thats y u acting all brave but maybe one day i might do so send me a pic of you and if i do ill pul you up and we can sort it out that way


I expressed the simple opinion that there is a degree of snobbery attached to the subject of scientific names within the tarantula hobby.

You responded by dictating that people who are interested in tarantulas should learn the scientific names. You stated that people who don't are lazy. You were also bold enough to suggest that you have more interest in tarantulas than a couple of people you have never even met.

Those proclamations were followed by a number of aggressive comments and thinly-veiled threats, including one by PM.

It seems to me that you're not really cut out for internet forums. Not only do you appear to struggle to understand what people are saying, but you take what is being said way too seriously and totally out of context.

For my part, I have no interest whatsoever in meeting up with an aggressive cyber warrior who is apparently offended by comments I made regarding the usage of scientific tarantula names. I'm 44 years of age, have a real life to lead and far more interesting things to do with my time.

However, should you genuinely wish to see pictures of me, hunt me down, sort me out, etc etc, then be my guest. Type 'Dave Sugarman Cardiff' into Google. Finding me should be really easy. I'm no shrinking violet, if you know what I mean.


----------



## Brandan Smith (Nov 17, 2010)

who sed anything about fighting but im game


----------



## Bexzini (Oct 21, 2010)

The Lone Gunman said:


> I expressed the simple opinion that there is a degree of snobbery attached to the subject of scientific names within the tarantula hobby.
> 
> You responded by dictating that people who are interested in tarantulas should learn the scientific names. You stated that people who don't are lazy. You were also bold enough to suggest that you have more interest in tarantulas than a couple of people you have never even met.
> 
> ...


LOL i searched you  hello dave!


----------



## Bexzini (Oct 21, 2010)

Shandy said:


> who sed anything about fighting but im game


LOL LOL what are you going to fight about exactly, be calm dude


----------



## The Lone Gunman (Oct 14, 2009)

Bexzini said:


> LOL i searched you  hello dave!


Good afternoon. :lol2:


----------



## Bexzini (Oct 21, 2010)

The Lone Gunman said:


> Good afternoon. :lol2:


Do you know Clive from cardiff who is also on this forum? He sold me 2 brazilian white- knees the other day (my apologies, A. geniculatas )


----------



## The Lone Gunman (Oct 14, 2009)

Bexzini said:


> Do you know Clive from cardiff who is also on this forum? He sold me 2 brazilian white- knees the other day (my apologies, A. geniculatas )


No, I've yet to meet Clive. However, I have met John, Adrian and Hannah - all use this forum, all live in Cardiff and all are great people.


----------



## Brandan Smith (Nov 17, 2010)

keep on topic guys ! btw found you


----------



## Bexzini (Oct 21, 2010)

Shandy said:


> keep on topic guys ! btw found you


Gonna report this cos its kind of getting to the point of harassment now....


----------



## Brandan Smith (Nov 17, 2010)

harassment for asking you to keep on topic ? or finding him which he asked me to do ive sent him a pirvate message trying to sort out are little disagreement


----------



## Bexzini (Oct 21, 2010)

Shandy said:


> harassment for asking you to keep on topic ? or finding him which he asked me to do ive sent him a pirvate message trying to sort out are little disagreement


The bit where you said you were going to find him, i thought you meant in person not over facebook.


----------



## Brandan Smith (Nov 17, 2010)

lol like im actulay tht sad to go all tht way to crack someone over a stupid internet arguement its gone as far as im concerned


----------



## Bexzini (Oct 21, 2010)

Shandy said:


> lol like im actulay tht sad to go all tht way to crack someone over a stupid internet arguement its gone as far as im concerned


Lmaoo u never know with this forum


----------



## Brandan Smith (Nov 17, 2010)

hes an old man anyway would feel bad  lol


----------



## Bexzini (Oct 21, 2010)

Shandy said:


> hes an old man anyway would feel bad  lol


Oh god ur in for it now....  Anywho 44 aint old!!!


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

Shandy said:


> ive not used bad languge or anything whats against the rules hes the one swearing ect i offered to leave the thread and leave it be


No but you were threatening people which is against the rules, seriously calm down. I've seen you turn crazy a few times recently, no one is attacking you, its a discussion


----------



## Brandan Smith (Nov 17, 2010)

i wasnt theatening i wanted to meet up for a chat bloody hell you people


----------



## Brandan Smith (Nov 17, 2010)

they let me out early


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

you know what? from some of the comments I am reading, it may be good yes but purely out of principal I am going to be "lazy" and use the common names just to annoy those who ruined my thread and think that people like me are infact lazy:Na_Na_Na_Na: enjoy the rest of the convo :lol2:

so Bexzini how is your white knee mine aint came out yet but the other one is a cheeky git its unafraid at all lol:no1:
on a note to all those that helped and have offerd thankyou I will still read but dose not mean I am going to use them purely out of principal:whip:


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

Shandy said:


> yawn get yasen banned for language say wa u want but the fact is if you wa been a funny get in person id put ya jaw in ya pocket obvs im never gunna see you thats y u acting all brave but maybe one day i might do so send me a pic of you and if i do ill pul you up and we can sort it out that way


Yeah, that's not talking, that is threatening... All I'm saying is calm down, or do you want to put my jaw in my pocket as well?


----------



## Brandan Smith (Nov 17, 2010)

no need to be lazy i think you mean acanthoscurria geniculata


----------



## Bexzini (Oct 21, 2010)

Salazare Slytherin said:


> you know what? from some of the comments I am reading, it may be good yes but purely out of principal I am going to be "lazy" and use the common names just to annoy those who ruined my thread and think that people like me are infact lazy:Na_Na_Na_Na: enjoy the rest of the convo :lol2:
> 
> so Bexzini how is your white knee mine aint came out yet but the other one is a cheeky git its unafraid at all lol:no1:
> on a note to all those that helped and have offerd thankyou I will still read but dose not mean I am going to use them purely out of principal:whip:


O hellooo :flrt: Haha you are terrible! Dont worry i am lazy too did you like how i was trying to resolve the arguments hehe I KNOW its a massive shock right?

Mine are ok, well, one is, one is eating its weight in food whereas the other one has hidden right at the bottom, buried herself in and wont eat. She needs a kick up the bum i think lol what is it with me getting lazy animals seriously :lol2:


----------



## Brandan Smith (Nov 17, 2010)

*jaw in ya pocket where im from means a mouthfull lol nothing theatening about that*


----------



## Bexzini (Oct 21, 2010)

vivalabam said:


> Yeah, that's not talking, that is threatening... All I'm saying is calm down, or do you want to put my jaw in my pocket as well?


LOL ahh this cant end well XD


----------



## Brandan Smith (Nov 17, 2010)

so in other words if i saw him face to face id have a verbal arguement with him nothing more nothing less people twisting my words


----------



## Brandan Smith (Nov 17, 2010)

think she fancys me tbh just cant leave me alone hahahaha


----------



## Bexzini (Oct 21, 2010)

Shandy said:


> think she fancys me tbh just cant leave me alone hahahaha


LOL aww god you shouldnt be winding her up!


----------



## Brandan Smith (Nov 17, 2010)

doesnt fuss me lol just cba bring it all up agen lol im sorry to the gun dude if i upset him there sorted over n done with i loose my temper too easy sumtyms sorry lol


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

Bexzini said:


> O hellooo :flrt: Haha you are terrible! Dont worry i am lazy too did you like how i was trying to resolve the arguments hehe I KNOW its a massive shock right?
> 
> Mine are ok, well, one is, one is eating its weight in food whereas the other one has hidden right at the bottom, buried herself in and wont eat. She needs a kick up the bum i think lol what is it with me getting lazy animals seriously :lol2:


lol I know :no1:



Shandy said:


> no need to be lazy i think you mean acanthoscurria geniculata


your not helping my case :bash::lol2:


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

Shandy said:


> think she fancy me tbh just cant leave me alone hahahaha


Lmao! I wonder how you fit through doors with an ego that big. I go for more mature guys, sorry!


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

C'mon guys....

:gasp:

:Na_Na_Na_Na:

:war:
eace:

:up:

:spam1:

:grouphug:

:jump:

mg:

:2wallbang:

:thumb:

:eek4:

:google:

:beer8:

:lolsign:

:diablo:

:blah:

:surrender:

:grouphug:

:thumb:

and that....


----------



## Brandan Smith (Nov 17, 2010)

hahahaha told you she fancys me ^ my mum always told me if a girl plays hard to get she wants u


----------



## Bexzini (Oct 21, 2010)

Shandy said:


> doesnt fuss me lol just cba bring it all up agen lol im sorry to the gun dude if i upset him there sorted over n done with i loose my temper too easy sumtyms sorry lol


Haha gun dude? Do you mean Dave? LOL just dont wind people up so much, try and see everyones point of view yesyes?


----------



## Bexzini (Oct 21, 2010)

Shandy said:


> hahahaha told you she fancys me ^ my mum always told me if a girl plays hard to get she wants u


See now this is what i mean u cant go winding people up like this it doesnt help matters :lol2:


----------



## Brandan Smith (Nov 17, 2010)

i no lol sumtyms people take me wrong way lol nah but i was out of order earlyer i admit


----------



## Brandan Smith (Nov 17, 2010)

hehehe she knows im right thats y she gone qiute *mwah*


----------



## Bexzini (Oct 21, 2010)

This thread has had 800 views... :O


----------



## Bexzini (Oct 21, 2010)

Shandy said:


> hehehe she knows im right thats y she gone qiute *mwah*


LOL i give up


----------



## The Lone Gunman (Oct 14, 2009)

Here's a question for you all:

Many moons ago I used to breed tropical fish for a local pet shop. I did so for several years and had a couple of large breeding tanks. I also used to write the occasional piece for Practical Fishkeeping magazine.

In all the years I was keeping and breeding tropical fish I must have used scientific names on only a handful of occasions, and I rarely heard anyone within the trade use scientific names either, unless it was for the more obscure breeds of cichlids and catfish. To be honest, I don't even know the scientific names of many of the species I used to breed, but I know and occasionally use the scientific names for all of the spiders I keep.

So why are scientific names so much more prevalent within the tarantula-keeping hobby by comparison to the tropical fishkeeping hobby? Is it simply because fishkeeping is a far more popular and long-established hobby? Or is it because different species of spiders tend to be less distinctive than different species of fish?


----------



## Brandan Smith (Nov 17, 2010)

do you no my mate steven grant ? or my dad wayne smith both fish keepers stevens a fish judge ?


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

Shandy said:


> hahahaha told you she fancys me ^ my mum always told me if a girl plays hard to get she wants u


You found me out, my type is really skinny kids that pick fights on the internet. I'm the one that's been sitting in the bush outside your house, fancy making me a cup of tea? Its chilli out here


----------



## Brandan Smith (Nov 17, 2010)

i dunno some fish ive seen like when my dads been to argentina collecting ect all look same to me


----------



## Brandan Smith (Nov 17, 2010)

lol im not skinny :/ lol new ud been stalking me if u fancy me just say god neeedy isnt attractive love . xxx mwah


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

Shandy said:


> hehehe she knows im right thats y she gone qiute *mwah*


Yeah, could be, or the fact I'm on my 2 year old phone travelling to my uncles...


----------



## Brandan Smith (Nov 17, 2010)

fort you was sat on my wall make your mind up x got my hopes up


----------



## The Lone Gunman (Oct 14, 2009)

Shandy said:


> do you no my mate steven grant ? or my dad wayne smith both fish keepers stevens a fish judge ?


No. I kept fish for many years and had numerous tanks at various stages, but I didn't used to take it very seriously. I never went to shows or anything like that. The species I used to breed and rear for the local pet shop were usually common livebearers, although I did breed a few cichlid species too.

I just dug out a couple of old Practical Fishkeeping magazines that I had articles featured in. Scientific names were used in some of the text, but not very often - certainly not by comparison to the the books I've read about tarantulas.


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

Shandy said:


> lol im not skinny :/ lol new ud been stalking me if u fancy me just say god neeedy isnt attractive love . xxx mwah


Course not babe  whatever you need to tell yourself to get you through the day.


----------



## Bexzini (Oct 21, 2010)

The Lone Gunman said:


> Here's a question for you all:
> 
> Many moons ago I used to breed tropical fish for a local pet shop. I did so for several years and had a couple of large breeding tanks. I also used to write the occasional piece for Practical Fishkeeping magazine.
> 
> ...


Hmmm thats a really good question, but its also a really difficult one to answer for me as I dont know anything about species of fish. If i was going to hazard a guess I would say that its because species of spider are way more difficult to differentiate, but then again, I'm no expert at fish and don't know anything about the seperate species. Well, except goldish :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

Shandy said:


> fort you was sat on my wall make your mind up x got my hopes up


Now who fancies who?


----------



## Brandan Smith (Nov 17, 2010)

The Lone Gunman said:


> No. I kept fish for many years and had numerous tanks at various stages, but I didn't used to take it very seriously. I never went to shows or anything like that. The species I used to breed and rear for the local pet shop were usually common livebearers, although I did breed a few cichlid species too.
> 
> I just dug out a couple of old Practical Fishkeeping magazines that I had articles featured in. Scientific names were used in some of the text, but not very often - certainly not comparison to the the books I've read about tarantulas.


 
cool cool ye my dads in the process of building a new fish house grantys an expert of catfish my dads gunna start back up witth killis


----------



## Brandan Smith (Nov 17, 2010)

viva wat kind of guy would i be and how would you feel if i showed no interest cant break your heart can i


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

Anyway, slightly off topic. But shall I call my _Avicularia_ pinktoes from now on?

:hmm:


----------



## Brandan Smith (Nov 17, 2010)

soz bout the spelling gun i rushing to type bk to viva i fancy her tht much


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

mcluskyisms said:


> Anyway, slightly off topic. But shall I call my _Avicularia_ pinktoes from now on?
> 
> :hmm:


Or just buy some decent spiders :lol2:


----------



## Brandan Smith (Nov 17, 2010)

mcluskyisms said:


> Anyway, slightly off topic. But shall I call my _Avicularia_ pinktoes from now on?
> 
> :hmm:


 call them what you want aslong as everyone has some idea of what youre on about dont see big deal what you call thm


----------



## Brandan Smith (Nov 17, 2010)

n t'old sel drops the bomb lol


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

Shandy said:


> call them what you want aslong as everyone has some idea of what youre on about dont see big deal what you call thm


Dude, you know I was extracting the fluids....


----------



## Brandan Smith (Nov 17, 2010)

getting back on topic ? lol ???


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

selina20 said:


> Or just buy some decent spiders :lol2:


Pffft, _Avicularia_ win, _Grammostola_ suck innit? 



Shandy said:


> getting back on topic ? lol ???


Why would I suggest such a thing amigo?


----------



## ChrisNE (Jul 13, 2008)

This thread nose dived since this morning....:bash:


----------



## Brandan Smith (Nov 17, 2010)

lol dunno i was enjoying bam chatting me up tbh felt loved


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

ChrisNE said:


> This thread nose dived since this morning....:bash:


I actually felt like I was learning invaluable information from page 4 onwards....


----------



## Brandan Smith (Nov 17, 2010)

its a gd thread but a bad one at same tym because theres no right or wrong answer and when theres mixed opinions people are always gunna be argumentitive *cough*lonegunner* lol


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

mcluskyisms said:


> Pffft, _Avicularia_ win, _Grammostola_ suck innit?


Pfft they beat brachys XD


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

selina20 said:


> Pfft they beat brachys XD


Nah, you is off your face innit???


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

mcluskyisms said:


> Nah, you is off your face innit???


Only on preg hormones lol


----------



## norfendz (Jun 30, 2008)

im anti latin, i just think the normal names sound better


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

havent read whole thread, but in T's and other bugs I go by latin names as I have found a common name can class a couple of differnt T's, I think I find learning latin names easy as when at college doing my Horticulture ND we had to learn latin names of plants so kind of became a habit


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

I dont think learning the scientfic names is any different to normal names, its just a name to learn


----------



## nick19 (Jun 13, 2010)

i try to learn them but it doesnt work because i can barly read them :lol2:


----------



## Nick Masson (Nov 8, 2010)

Hahahahaha wtf went wrong with this thread?


----------



## Bexzini (Oct 21, 2010)

Nick Masson said:


> Hahahahaha wtf went wrong with this thread?


God knows i gave up after about page 12.


----------



## Nick Masson (Nov 8, 2010)

Bexzini said:


> God knows i gave up after about page 12.


Hee hee! :2thumb:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

nick19 said:


> i try to learn them but it doesnt work because i can barly read them :lol2:


yup!



Nick Masson said:


> Hahahahaha wtf went wrong with this thread?


I don't know its like going through a vortex into another dimension with this forum, anything is possible?:whistling2:
even the devil himself:devil:


Nick Masson said:


> Hee hee! :2thumb:


lol


----------



## BenjaminBoaz (Jan 6, 2006)

I though it was because if you keep a thread going long enough it always ends in a bun fight and makes the thread more lively. I must be wrong. What was this post about again?

To the OP: hope you have the courage to learn the correct names. You only need to use it with other keepers/sellers so you know what your talking about. It also means you can just jump to your section of the price list. Im always looking at lists. Checking prices etc. (trade and sale). This way i can say, ok what avics do they have rather than what types of pink toes they have. Also if anyone said they have a pink toe id automaticly thing avic avic and not A.matalica. You don't need to worry amongst non keepers other wise they going to think your a freek geek! Lol.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

animalstorey said:


> I though it was because if you keep a thread going long enough it always ends in a bun fight and makes the thread more lively. I must be wrong. What was this post about again?
> 
> To the OP: hope you have the courage to learn the correct names. You only need to use it with other keepers/sellers so you know what your talking about. It also means you can just jump to your section of the price list. Im always looking at lists. Checking prices etc. (trade and sale). This way i can say, ok what avics do they have rather than what types of pink toes they have. Also if anyone said they have a pink toe id automaticly thing avic avic and not A.matalica. You don't need to worry amongst non keepers other wise they going to think your a freek geek! Lol.


 
psml thankyou, I only said that out of principal but I am going to give it a go, at least of what I am going to be keeping. 
I am a geek "apparantly" according to a member? [psml thanks for the advice though.: victory:


----------



## BenjaminBoaz (Jan 6, 2006)

I'm not sure what the word is...
If I'm at an invert show i have no problem talking shop as the expression goes. However if I walked around the house or at work, going on about the 
Euathlus pulcherrimaklassi or the Paraphysa manicata or maybe that I had seen a pair of Proscopia luceomaculata mating this morning, I don't think it would go down well. 

....maybe the words ****ing nut, but remember that's only if you get caught! Lol


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

animalstorey said:


> I'm not sure what the word is...
> If I'm at an invert show innate no problem talking shop as the expression goes. However if I walked around the house or at work, going on about the
> Euathlus pulcherrimaklassi or the Paraphysa manicata or maybe that I had seen a pair of Proscopia luceomaculata mating this morning, I don't think it would go down well.
> 
> ....maybe the words ****ing nut, but remember that's only if you get caught! Lol


ROTFL
:no1:


----------



## BenjaminBoaz (Jan 6, 2006)

Practice in front if the bathroom mirror with the door locked. Light either on or off which ever you prefer. Use pleanty of lip gloss! 
Lol.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

animalstorey said:


> Practice in front if the bathroom mirror with the door locked. Light either on or off which ever you prefer. Use pleanty of lip gloss!
> Lol.


La De Daaaaa!:mf_dribble:


----------



## BenjaminBoaz (Jan 6, 2006)

Salazare Slytherin said:


> La De Daaaaa!:mf_dribble:


Pucker your lips more its more Ladedalaaaa...
Haha


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

animalstorey said:


> Pucker your lips more its more Ladedalaaaa...
> Haha


haha :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------

